# Front Wheel Holder



## zx6rpete (Sep 21, 2008)

Anyone come up with something clever to hold their front wheel? I have a Rockymount in my truck bed that locks the bike by the front fork (awesome product) and the front wheel goes behind my seat. Works fine when the trails are hardpacked but I'd like something different for when the wheel is really dirty to keep it out of the cab of the truck. I don't really want it bouncing around in the bed either.


----------



## RipTide01 (Jan 20, 2006)

A wheel bag will solve your problem.


----------



## Fat Bob (Mar 5, 2004)

zx6rpete said:


> Anyone come up with something clever to hold their front wheel? I have a Rockymount in my truck bed that locks the bike by the front fork (awesome product) and the front wheel goes behind my seat. Works fine when the trails are hardpacked but I'd like something different for when the wheel is really dirty to keep it out of the cab of the truck. I don't really want it bouncing around in the bed either.


 Yakima makes a "wheel fork" for just such a need. I'm sure Thule and others make a similar product.


----------



## searayrunner (Apr 30, 2009)

zx6rpete...sorry bringing up an old post

Did you come up with anything? We bring the kids along and need the space in the rear seat area. 

I wish someone made a fork mount that mounted to my truck like the RM clutch.


----------



## zx6rpete (Sep 21, 2008)

Nope, I still put it behind the seat which sucks. Especially when I'm loaded up and need the room.


----------



## Bad Idea (Jun 14, 2009)

Tie the wheel to the side of the bed or get an Insta-gater...
http://www.thule.com/en/US/Products/BikeCarriers/TruckBed/18344.aspx


----------



## searayrunner (Apr 30, 2009)

Bad Idea said:


> Tie the wheel to the side of the bed or get an Insta-gater...
> http://www.thule.com/en/US/Products/BikeCarriers/TruckBed/18344.aspx


we had 2 insta-gaters but sold them because new truck bed was to short to use them. Any pics of how you secure front wheel?


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

i think the rm clutch is a great product too....
the thule bedrider is cool, because you can set it like 4" from the front of the cab and have that narrow gap to just drop your front tire in to....

so check out a ratcheting cargo bar ...they're cheap, and will do the same thing and are super sturdy....i keep one of these in my element all the time to keep my bike and fishing gear and coolers from sliding into the dog.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Jun 18, 2005)

I made this magnetic mount for my 20mm front wheel. It always stays put , regardless of my idiotic driving.


----------

